# The pictures of you smoking thread!



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a thread where we can post pictures of ourselves smoking.

If you do not have web space to upload photos, send them to me at [email protected] and I will upload them for you. It seems the attachments feature is not workin. Crap. Something else to fix. :roll:

Here's a picture of me with my friend Tagore in St. Petersburg FL at the cigar bar, Central Cigars.


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

photo of me smoking a "cuban" (fake) which I think most will find humorous for various reasons...
see the introduction thread for the fake cuban story
[/IMG]


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

That's a good pic Jim! You look like a young Fidel Castro there. :wink:

Yea! Sombody else posted a picture. :woohoo:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I felt the need to contribute. So last night I managed to get a few shots of me smoking on my latest project. My Screened in porch/smoking room.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool Pics Mastersung! Having a screened-in porch is great.

Now we finally got this thread going. I'll have to dig up some more pics.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I didn't have any at all. Sooo.... I did a one hand on the camera and one hand on the cigar trick. I will have to take the camera when I go out smoking.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's some smokin' and partying pics.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I couldn't resist posting this one again. And this time it's more relevant.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

she is a cutie. Where did you find her kevin


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

mastertsung said:


> she is a cutie. Where did you find her kevin


That's Mary. I found her at 1-800-HOT-BABE. :wink:

Actually, it just seems like no matter where I go there's lots of hot chicks around.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm smoking an Ashton VSG Corona here while hanging out with **** star Leanna Heart.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I am a jealous man


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

kev

2 questions, actually 3.

1. who's the blond in the orange top and (2)is she in "films"?

3. did you get a haircut?!?!

jim


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

jimgolden said:


> kev
> 
> 2 questions, actually 3.
> 
> ...


LOL Jim!

1. That's Mary, a friend of mine. She lives in AZ and she is married. Her husband Craig is real cool. I met them at a conference in Hollywood, FL and we are at the scotch & cigar party in that pic from two weeks ago.

2. Nope. Sorry. :sad:

3. Yes, I got a haircut, but it is still just about shoulder length.

Ok, we need more pictures people!


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

kev

I saw the passes form the other photos, I thought it was the
same party . shucks. shes gorgeous.

jim


----------



## achalmers (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's my contribution...I have the pics saved to my computer but couldn't insert them into this post for some reason.

*Litation Maneuvers*
*Cuban Montecristo*


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Here you go Adam.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

It looks like Adam likes large cigars like me. I smoke Churchill and Double Coronas mainly. I do keep some robustos around.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

more pictures please


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hot as heck and looks like she is smoking a Sheakespear!!!!! Yummy.... now I'm hungry!



KevinG said:


> I couldn't resist posting this one again. And this time it's more relevant.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course..... My hat is back-ass-wards......

(Chcicks dig it.....)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

..........and drinking a Coors Light.........go figure! :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

They didn't have any White Diamonds at the pool.... hahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Micheal: I see you have more then one hat with the bill on the back. :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Morning, Patrick!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> (Chcicks dig it.....)


I will bet the blonde one's think you are not looking at them when the hat is on backwards. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Stan. Now you guy's are 7 hours behind me till this coming Sat. Now I am really confussed.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

And then it's 6? Or 8?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Going on 3 pm here so, I guess its 7 there huh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

You are in for a beautiful day. The sun has been out all day and the flowers are popping. Spring is here.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Going on 3 pm here so, I guess its 7 there huh.


No, going on 8 here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Right, fingers not working too well today.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol: Oh, love the gopher!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

cute little guy ain't he.


----------



## jetblasted (Mar 20, 2006)

If I could figure out how to post a picture, I'd post one of me . . . 

Lord Knows I Like Posting Pictures . . .


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Micheal: I see you have more then one hat with the bill on the back. :lol:


PJ Now That!!!!! IS FUNNY!!!! i HAVE ABOUT 30.... but they still cost the same as the ones with the bill up front...... what's up with THAT??

Hope your well, my friend.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> cute little guy ain't he.


He is cute.... but i have to say I like your breast better Patrick.


----------



## KarenMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

But Jet that IS a pic of you and your cigar on your post... silly!!!


----------



## jetblasted (Mar 20, 2006)

KarenMarie said:


> But Jet that IS a pic of you and your cigar on your post... silly!!!


Yeah . . . but I have a few more.

Actually, that is one of the better ones . . .


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Jet, they need to be hosted somewhere on the web first, then you can link them to a post. Do you have a place to post them to?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

jetblasted said:


> KarenMarie said:
> 
> 
> > But Jet that IS a pic of you and your cigar on your post... silly!!!
> ...


Email them to me: [email protected]


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd rather see one of Karen. You guys are fugly. :lol: 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Karen shared some.... "photo" from one of her shoots.... if you ask her nice.... she might send them to you....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a new one:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Smokin' a Shakespeare! In his signiture white!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Wife says I look like an ape in this picture. :roll: Told her I'm not hairy enough. Large monkey maybe.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: 


Denny, smokin on the back porch!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Shit, ANOTHER old shit! What do you guys say about a gun-less coup before these young wipper-snappers realize what's going on and "retire" us out to pasture?!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:twisted: Yer on!!! We can smoke em out one ata time, and then old em into submission!!! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lolat: 


Denahue said:


> :twisted: Yer on!!! We can smoke em out one ata time, and then old em into submission!!! :lol:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

With so many wrinkles we can fake to the right and get them from the left while they are trying to follow the flapping folds. :sad: 

t


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Oy! That sounds like a lot of effort?!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

You guys crack me up. 

Nice picture Denny.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I tell ya what, :wink: I vote we start with Karen Marie. We can stand in a circle and smoke and think old thoughts at her. opcorn: We'll let Stan stand the closest, in case she hits!!! :bitchslap: Shouldn't be a problem, as thoughts at the speed of old, will take an hour to get there, assuming she's within 30 feet. :lol:


----------



## KarenMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

Be in the middle of all you FOG's???? wellllllll......ok giggle but y'all better take your vitamins....heehee!!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Now Stan will blow his pension on a Geritol binge. :smile: 

t


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Screw Geritol..........pass the Viagra! :wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

GNC's profits in clearwater just went through the roof.  :rotfl:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

OHHH Yeah!!! 

Sorry Kev, Thanks. I'll accept any compliments (BS or otherwise) :wink: , that I can get.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Shit, ANOTHER old shit! What do you guys say about a gun-less coup before these young wipper-snappers realize what's going on and "retire" us out to pasture?!


Isn't paranoia a sign of senility? :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You looking at me? :wink:


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm not but "they" are.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

This one's for you Cycleman. A foggy day in Stuttgart.



Done. That was a nice MR Charutes Bahia-Brazil from my local shop.



A quick short in the Bimmer.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice pictures PJ. Keep on smokin!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

The sun came out and off to the terrace for a smoke. I am still smoking alone. God, do I feel left out.  



Having a good time though.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<holding my head> Now Kevin's got a new avatar. I've got all these pix of Patrick smoking............it's all so confusing........... :hmm:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Will do Kevin. 

Morning Stan. 

Getting ready to turn the bedroom into the smoking lounge. Pix's to come soon. Maybe I will get it done over spring break next week. Can't wait to post the pix's. It will burn some of you that can't smoke in the house or have such a beautiful outdoor terrace to smoke on.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Rocketman248 said:


> I'm not but "they" are.


 :biglaugh:

They can't be looking at him cause they're whispering in my head!!! :crazy: COME SMOKE MEEE!!!


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Man, I guess it's time to get the camera out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Nick, let's see some pix's from the base. I was only up there a couple of time when in Japan. I do remember the ballfield and that long trip in. Pix's Please.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow PJ,
Great pics, reminds me of my childhood over there.  Just love the old buildings in the background. Very cool! 

8:30am here now, have a 10:30 tee time!

timmy


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

timlw said:


> Wow PJ,
> Great pics, reminds me of my childhood over there.  Just love the old buildings in the background. Very cool!
> 
> 8:30am here now, have a 10:30 tee time!
> ...


I agree PJ... it looks like a postcard. Looks like you live in a pretty cool place. Looks cooler to enjoy a cigar there... :beerchug:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Rocketman248 said:


> Man, I guess it's time to get the camera out.


Go for it Nick... I was stationed in Yokosuka and would love to see how the area has changed. Is Subic Bay (Olongapo City) still a port call for the US Navy?


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

You lucky bastard! You might be smoking alone, but that's Cuban RyJ! I have to put up with US allowed import RyJs. :bawling:

Oh well, I guess I go fire up one of my swamp weeds, kick the dog, and grab the wife's ass now... :smoke:


----------



## poriggity-cr (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice pictures guys! I will get a pic of me smoking something next time Im out on the deck. 

Scott


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Rocketman248 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I guess it's time to get the camera out.
> ...


I think some ships go there occasionally. I've never been there. I've been close though. My ship and a few amphibs were doing an exercise near there when the big mudslide happened so we went over there to assist in the relief effort. The marines on the amphibs went ashore and did all the hands on work. We provided logistical support (leapfrog for the helos, fueling station, etc.). Basically we just sat off the coast for 2 weeks.

I'll have to see about getting pictures. Since 9/11, they've gotten pretty strict about no photography on base.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

DAMN Stan, you hose off real good. :lol: Now you went and wore a tie, next thing you know there'll be a dress code. :wink: (altough somehow I can't see Kevin in a tie.)


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Denahue said:


> DAMN Stan, you hose off real good. :lol: Now you went and wore a tie, next thing you know there'll be a dress code. :wink: (altough somehow I can't see Kevin in a tie.)


You got something against ties? :x


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Yup!!! Hate the bloody things. Had to wear one every day for several years. 

now I avoid em whenever possible. :smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Every day, Mon-Fri, for 20+ years. I actually like wearing a tie. Sorry!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nothin to be sorry about, :wink: it's a point of personel preference. A lot of people I know wear em and love em. In My case #1 I'm, a no-neck, and their uncomfortable, #2 they look funny on me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats wrong with a tie. My cigars wear them all the time. It's a custom when your a real Cuban with class.



:mischief:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Patrick, showin' off a little R& J Habano action!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Afternoon Stan. I thought it would just fit in here great. I spent the sunset hours on the terrace. I left the R&J in the humi and smoke a Charles Rattlary UK stick along with a Tegernseer Hell Bier. What a beautiful sun set tonight. I will post some pix's of it.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Not familiar with that brand of cigar?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had a few of their line. The son of the owner at the shop I go to turned me onto them. Not a bad smoke at all. But, don't ask me to review it. Still need some time for that responsibility. :woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

What's the blend?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Hold on there. Blend, WTF is blend. Real wet behind the ear's here. I just buy um and smoke um. Oh!!! I want to be as good as the rest. Time will tell. This is all a learning curve for me and you all do a good job of teaching. So, I will have to go online and see if I can come up with something for you. This cigar stuff is tough. Still learning. You guy's are too good. Ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

All I know is that its handmade longfiller. :woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Blend="Country of origin" for the wrapper, binder, filler. At least, that's what it means to me! :wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Whats wrong with a tie. My cigars wear them all the time. It's a custom when your a real Cuban with class.
> 
> :mischief:


Danke patrick, ich schätzen das. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Denahue said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with a tie. My cigars wear them all the time. It's a custom when your a real Cuban with class.
> ...


Damm, I have to go on Babblefish to understand that one Denny. Not that well versed in German yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

I got the thank you but, the rest. I need help


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are not my Malboro Light's. Ok. I do still smoke em.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Yup!!! Hate the bloody things. Had to wear one every day for several years.
> 
> now I avoid em whenever possible. :smoke:


For almost 20 years I wore a SUIT and TIE for work... :banghead: 
Now I can dress pretty much as casually for work as I want. I figure I paid my dues in the corporate world.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> For almost 20 years I wore a SUIT and TIE for work... :banghead:
> Now I can dress pretty much as casually for work as I want. I figure I paid my dues in the corporate world.


Same here, although I like ties and dressing up...but when I decide to do it, not because I have to.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

More great pics PJ!!!!! Thanks for sharing.

schätzen = like or regard or have esteem for or favor

It's all good!

tim


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

me smoking
http://imageshack.us

my most recent smoke and beer


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice pix's Anton and Micheal. I have a few of those Cabinet myself. As a matter of fact I had the same as you just smoked with the gold celo. Did the band have 1492 on it. I have about 6 more of that line from my Xmas present sitting in the humi. Quite nice.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

yep, had 1492 on the side of the label.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Sunshine! :shock:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice Macanudo Madura, and a Hefiveisen to grow on, setting on the front step. :lol:

http://www.picfury.com/l/DSC00815-1.html

Laughing at somthing my brother-in-law said. :bitchslap:

http://www.picfury.com/l/DSC00836-1.html

Held a good ash.
http://www.picfury.com/l/DSC00843-3.html

Not a review by any means, as I assume you have all had these before, but I loved it. Mellow an creamy. :woohoo:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics Denny. :beerchug: 
I like the Macanudo Maduro. I may just have to have one today after looking at yours hold that ash.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice pics Denny, 
I like the Mad Mac on occasion too, it's a good one to smoke in public as I have had many good comments on the smell from strangers while smoking that one. 

You are moving up in flavor profile with that one. :smile: 

t


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

> Iceman Posted: Thu Apr 13, 2006 9:19 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Actually the ash held for another half an inch, and would have gone further, if my brother-in-law haden't said somethig particularly funny/stupid. :roll: Spit sprayed a mouthful of heffie all over the place. He was in rare form last night.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I did have a Macanudo Maddy that afternoon. Thanks for the "suggestion" Denny. Later that evening I enjoyed an Onyx Reserve Belicoso. It was a very nice cigar day... :smoke:


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

April 1st @ Liquid Smoke Murfreesboro TN.
Smokin a ESV Maddie w/ Nick Perdomo.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Radar said:


> April 1st @ Liquid Smoke Murfreesboro TN.
> Smokin a ESV Maddie w/ Nick Perdomo.


Nice pic. Nick is a big dude.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I did have a Macanudo Maddy that afternoon. Thanks for the "suggestion" Denny. Later that evening I enjoyed an Onyx Reserve Belicoso. It was a very nice cigar day... :smoke:


I got a Onyx Robusto in the Humi, but I gotta get the time to enjoy it. :roll: Had a Macnudo knockoff over the weekend, gifted to me by a friend. Good stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nah, I'm just really small :lol:


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

That's something guys rarely say! :shock: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

This is cool. Now we have something new to play with. You can also look at all my pix's at Photobucket. Kinda of like pod casting.
Click on my pix. Don't laugh.
Audio included.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That IS pretty cool... :dude:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

NEW TOYS!!!!
Cool!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice Pics P.J.!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you. opcorn:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Me and my Baby*

I posted this in the event thread, but it belongs here too. My wife and I enjoying a cigar before a ribeye BBQ. A great ending of CIGARfest 06 at the Split Rock Resort. I'm smoking a G2 and she is enjoying a Tiatana Classic Vanilla










Just me taking a break from walking around all those cigar giveaways, scotch samples, bourbon samples, Pig Roast........!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pictures Toby.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice! 

Still digging the watch too of course...


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Your wife is hot!

Oops. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

CAO Criollo! Nice and Spicy! :hungry:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Me smoking a RyJ Bully at the lake today. Caught four nice rainbows.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tim,... nice fly's... do you eat the t's... or put them back? 

I LUV FRESH FISH! 

Life motto.... if it smells like fish... EAT IT !!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Catch and release, baby!!! Way too hot today to build a fire! Just trying out the old fly rod and testing some new flys.

timmy


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Nice pix's Tim and CM. Looks like a nice fishing hole there.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pics. My dad is a big fly fisher. I could never get it right. :roll:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice pics Tim and Michael. Now that's a great showing of a man at leisure, smoking and fishing.

We should do a "sub-thread" of pics of you smoking in a Hawaiian shirt, and another one of pics of you smoking and fishing in a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have never had the patience to fish, but I like the Hawaiian shirt. 
Tim, have you added any new ones to your collection since you showed us a picture of your rod busting collection of Hawaiian shirts?? :ask:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Fly fishing is the greatest. I have a new reel to try, if I ever get the time. I agree with Rick, that's a nice shirt. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

> ...have you added any new ones to your collection since you showed us a picture of your rod busting collection...?


Not more than a dozen or so since then, I've backed way off the shirts and now my focus is on Cigars. Typical OCD behavior. 

t


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Camping and smoking a Feunte Cuban Corona Maddy and drinking a Saphire Gibson (one onion and one pickled green tomato). The watch is a Little Switzerland and the hat is a Stetson.

t


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Look'en good! Nice hat... luv-da-watch!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice to have you back, Timmy!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Lookin way good Tim. This summer I'm gonna get some that camping action.....  :shock:  8)


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

The Tim-miester, smokin' the stogie and drinkin' the Saphire...Nice!

Cool hat too!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks to all you guys.

timmy


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*What a weekend*

My wife and I had some time together this past weekend on our deck enjoying a smoke. I was enjoying that Gurhka I was braggin about.... OH YEAH... :lol: and a glass of Amaretto.

http://imageshack.us

This one was a churchill but I have also had the a robusto too.



My wife was enjoying a chocolate flavored something or other and a stawberry flavored...martini..thing.. But honestly...does anybody care?? 

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I mean..... Nice photos.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

my wife with a cuban


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What's up with all you guys having sexy ass wifes.... 

Dang......... I'd be spending less time on the comuter for sure....

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Very blessed you guys are.....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Sparhawk and Anton - you should post those in this thread too...I mean, I'm assuming they are your favorite smokin babes that are not official models here.

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=1427


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, knowing what most of you guys look like, and now seeing your wives, uh, how do I put this nicely............YOU GUYS ARE WAAAAAAY OUT OF YOUR LEAGUE! :wink:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

she may have a slight edge on me

http://imageshack.us


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice Anton. And what's the lovely lady's name?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

KevinG said:


> Nice Anton. And what's the lovely lady's name?


Heidi


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

She's not " a model"...but dang well could be. We are taking a short vacation this weekend before I head to Japan. Friends, a couple of good cigars and some scenic views in central PA are in store. I'm sure we'll have a few good pics to share.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Where in Central PA?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

We will be just outside Harrisburg overnight Thurs. Friday headed to MA/RI to visit family


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I was born/raised just outside Harrisburg. Across the Susquehanna. Lemoyne/New Cumberland.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

From January 2003


Daytime at the Camp, Summer 2003 with a La Aurora Preferidos






Not QUITE smokin'


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

aWESOME pHOTOS REdpop! 

Thanks for the face with the name! 

A fine looking BOTL! (Sorry,,,, I got a GF)..... :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> aWESOME pHOTOS REdpop!
> 
> Thanks for the face with the name!
> 
> A fine looking BOTL! (Sorry,,,, I got a GF)..... :lol:


Yeah, what Cycleman said.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's Tommy, alright. And a couple other friends in those pictures, too. Say hi to Jon from Mobile!
Guys, if you look at the second picture down that Tommy posted, that's a picture of him sitting on the deck at the camp. Behind him you can see where the "house" sits(it sticks our from the boardwalk that connects it to the deck)and then past that, you can see the shore, again connected by a boardwalk.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Smoking an Independencia by La Aurora on the Fourth!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice ash there, Timmy! How was everyone's 4th?


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Very nice ash.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*An early 4th in Central PA*

Even with my short-fused trip to Japan, we still enjoyed some time with friends and a few smokes...

"....Toby has his latest favorite stick, a nice flavorful cognac dipped Gurkha. He is also sporting that cool INVICTA.."



My wife is starting to enjoy a cigar now and then. She likes the flavored ones...this one a berry-flavored.



Spending time with my Lady and a good cigar pretty much is heaven on earth.



Well, it's back to work...It's 8AM here in the Land of the Rising Sun. I found a smoke shop...and they have CUBANS!! Kinda cool that they are not illegal here.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice post!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I luv cigars............


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I luv cigars............


Nice picture!

If I was a chick...

...I would be totally ****ed up in the head!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww..... that's the nicest thing a straight guy has said to me yet...



























today...........


:roll:


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm starting to think you're both a little totally...what Kev said.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

I look like I am having more fun then you CM. 
I luv cigars too.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Patrick, is that you?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You are deffinatly smoken.....

I like the phots that have the reflextion of that nice pool!! AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Patrick, is that you?


Last time I looked in a miror it was.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> You are deffinatly smoken.....
> 
> I like the phots that have the reflextion of that nice pool!! AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


That pool has been my saving grace the last week. Going to get to 104 here today. Bathing suit on and in the pool.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

If we were having a contest on who could post the most pictures of themselves smoking, I think redmondp would win, and Cycleman would come in 2nd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

KevinG said:


> If we were having a contest on who could post the most pictures of themselves smoking, I think redmondp would win, and Cycleman would come in 2nd.


Kev. I like the avatar. That was a good pix of you at the wedding. Did I say that.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice pics Patrick, and Michael. You both look great. Nice Avatar Kevin. :lol: 

Michael I think I've seen that avatar pic before somewhere. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You have...??? Well of course! ! ! 

It was hard to break the formation and get one solo..... 

well....... not that hard, but sounded good and team like to say it....

Think it took 14 seconds.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :spank:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks good in any case. I like it.....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pictures Patrick. How was that Don Diego?? One of my favorites.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Cigar in one hand and a Saphire Gibson in the other. Not sure why my eyes look closed.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice photo.... you look very chilled.......... 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Lookin very good Timmy!!!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm always chill. I make it my personal mission to remove stress from my life. Don't sweat the small stuff / it's all small stuff. I don't always suceed but I try. 

This was after several days of hectic wedding preparation and finally having a chance to relax and just enjoy the event. My dear Babalou (Robyn Lou) was the wedding planner and florist which made my life quite busy.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Stop looking so damn cool...... would you please.....

8)


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

I wanted a beach wedding, did you notice the sandals?

Since that day all the kids call me 'Uncle Pimp'.... :roll:

I have no idea what I have in that pocket but it throws the look off.
(maybe Rick can 'shop that for me)


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

My brother in law and I in his backyard smoking BBFs.

In my backyard smoking away.

On my front porch last february

In Estes Park, CO at a cabin










Taken by the wife

With two of the greatest brother in laws a guy could have in Estes










Another Estes shot


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice Scotty, cool that you have someone to share your hobby with. 
I'm lucky to have five brothers-in-law that I get along great with but none of them smoke cigars. 

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.

t


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice pics Tim and Scotty!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Time to top this thread* and get some newbe's posting up....

Smoked this Master Blend yesterday after that Opus X from HM. Gotta say that yesterday was a GREAT cigar day!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yummy MB II. Damn those are some great smokes


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Red looks a bit like a post James Gang Joe Walsh in those last pictures.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tom.... the BuzzKirk animal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't realize he had that much facial hair

CM u notice when it's just me and you left here on CR we post a ton in a very short time


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> I didn't realize he had that much facial hair
> 
> CM u notice when it's just me and you left here on CR we post a ton in a very short time


Hell.... Buzz was hear ... seems like a couple months ago... but was more like 4 or 5.... and he didn't have THAT much!!!!!!!!

The man has to comb it now.... hahhaha


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

And blowdry it too.

I still have the same blowdrier, from when I had actual hair.

I guess if you don't use it much, a Hairdrier will last forever !


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> And blowdry it too.
> 
> I still have the same blowdrier, from when I had actual hair.
> 
> I guess if you don't use it much, a Hairdrier will last forever !


is that pic in your avatar of you before you lost your hair?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> And blowdry it too.
> 
> I still have the same blowdrier, from when I had actual hair.
> 
> I guess if you don't use it much, a Hairdrier will last forever !


Not true....

I had a hair dryer...... Elane..... (or some chick last year)..... went to use it and it sparked and almost blew up....

they don't last forever..... so they are kinda like the hair on our heads.... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > And blowdry it too.
> ...


I don't wanna get old and lose my hair


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of me smoking a Fittipaldi Cameroon Churchill.



I was tring to blow a smoke ring and capture it with my phone camera.

I look like such a lazy hillbilly. :shock:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> I don't wanna get old and lose my hair


Don't worry Matt, you don't actually lose it......................................it just starts growing in other places. :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ears, nose and throat, right? :wink:
Hair's overrated.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tom... I don't think you saw I posted you before you did... hahahaha!

And MINE is BIGGER...... (that is what she always tells me... :lol:



Cycleman said:


> Tom.... the BuzzKirk animal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Tom.... the BuzzKirk animal!!!!!!!!!


That is a TERRIFIC picture!! Tom seems to be really enjoying a stogie with a great draw. Look at all that creamy smoke... :shock:

I like the beard too. As a guy who prefers to be clean shaven all the time I normally dont like facial hair... but Tom looks good... in a manly sort of way... :rotfl:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

AWwwww !...................... Thanks Ice.

I just don't like shaving more than once a week, by this time next year, I'll be able to wrap it around my neck like a scarf :shock: 

If I don't get pissed off and shave it off.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

I just read back on the thread. I posted all these like six pages ago.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, the Camp........


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

You might recognize a guy in some of these photos.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Who is that chubby guy? Who are those chubby guys! :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

The only way to enjoy a cigar in the middle of winter...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The Rickster. Mr. Rick. The Rickatola!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice glasses Rick. Looking cyclish. :shock: Need a reversed chapeau...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

My Brother and I, 2 days into the New Year enjoying a couple of CAO Camaroons...Two firsts - Me and my Bro smoking a cigar together and the CAO.

http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=billtobycigardm0.jpg


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Niiiiiiiice, Toby!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Antney, is that a St Patrick Day Phillie Hat from Clearwater Spring Training?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Antney, is that a St Patrick Day Phillie Hat from Clearwater Spring Training?


you know it!


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

not quite smoking it yet in the pic but I wanted to put a shot into this thread



I'm making it my new avatar.
it's a little less offensive than my current one.

you think the chicks will dig me in this pic? :hmm:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

you think the chicks will dig me in this pic? 

Good chance they will Armod. I know CM and Matt will. Just remember, don't drop the soap. 

It's good to place a face with the poster. Cheers


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool picture Armod!!


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

*No go*

Sorry posted this originally as a new thread. It belongs to this thread.

Trying to upload a picture from a recent vacation. An upload error appears: 
Upload Error: Could not upload Attachment to .//components/com_forum/files/closer_up_2_135.jpg.

Any suggestions? I cannot read the link about file size. It opens but gives a message: Hacker attempt


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

*St Kitts*

thought I would add a pic to the 'pics of me smoking' album. It was taken as I was leaving the casino at the Marriott in St Kitts on a recent vacation.


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

*Got it*

As you can see I worked it out with the help of Iceman's post on how to load avatars and pictures.


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

I eat my words. Still cannot upload an avatar. I used image shack. It comes back with an error: you can only use jpg, gif or png images. I am trying to upload a jpg image!?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

jaq6plus said:


> I eat my words. Still cannot upload an avatar. I used image shack. It comes back with an error: you can only use jpg, gif or png images. I am trying to upload a jpg image!?


Open the avatar in MS Paint, then go to "file" and "save as". Change the file type to "JPEG", and then try uploading it.


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

I have tried changing the files extension to JPG, jpg, jpeg etc. I have even saved a copy in .png format. It still does not work.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

opcorn: Thanks for trying to help. I don't own a digital camera
for this very reason..........


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Got it*



jaq6plus said:


> As you can see I worked it out with the help of Iceman's post on how to load avatars and pictures.


Glad to be able to help... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok... WHO is this guy????


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> opcorn: Thanks for trying to help. I don't own a digital camera
> for this very reason..........


Because of tcrazy stuff like THIS ... Stan???

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn: Thanks for trying to help. I don't own a digital camera
> ...


By the way... it was great to see you last night! You were very alive and full of pep!! Good to see you smiling too.... IN TAX TIME EVEN!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's that bigger smile!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Ok... WHO is this guy????


Looks like your long lost, Meninite brother.

But thats just a guess.


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

*Avatar*

I really appreciate the help in my effort to upload an avatar. I have tried again today. tried uploading from the forum 1 link and the forum 2 link at Imageshack to both the URL and external site boxes at CR. Nothing works. Maybe there be a problem with Imageshack? Many other members have managed to navigate this minefield and successully post an avatar. I had no problem posting the pic in the message text. Any more suggestions, please? Need a cigar to calm my nerves!!!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Check picture size 120 x 120 if thats OK

Try using 'Potobucket' works for me.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't been able to get myself one either. I don't have a problem doing it on other forums, just this one :???:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dayve said:


> I haven't been able to get myself one either. I don't have a problem doing it on other forums, just this one :???:


yeah I tried to load one up too and haven't gotten it to work yet

It's weird b/c before the hacker I had no problem uploading an avatar


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been able to get myself one either. I don't have a problem doing it on other forums, just this one :???:
> ...


Same. I didn't even like my avvy then though, so it's no huge loss.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This picture popped up on my cell phone...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

*At last*

Barbarian thank you for the info. Photobucket worked but not by following their instructions!! Once you have uploaded your pic you copy from the first box and on your CR profile page paste it into the second option. Was it worth it? I don't know but thanks to all who proffered advice and support.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*ME*

Enjoying a Gurkha Grand Envoy that was gifted by the Cman. Thanks Cman now i have to buy MORE Cigars :kicknuts:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Hat, whats that weiner looking thing down by your right foot????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: At last*



jaq6plus said:


> Barbarian thank you for the info. Photobucket worked but not by following their instructions!! Once you have uploaded your pic you copy from the first box and on your CR profile page paste it into the second option. Was it worth it? I don't know but thanks to all who proffered advice and support.


At least you have a Photo of yourself to post, I'm looking around for one but can only find photos that are over ten years old!! God how I've changed!!!
Will get one taken in time for my 'Junior' status. :roll:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Denahue said:


> Hey Hat, whats that weiner looking thing down by your right foot????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


HAHA I know I know !!!! but that wiener thing by my foot is an investment or something i keep in my asset column. She is an all red cavalier king charles spaniel. We breed them as a hobby and they can go for as much as 2000 a pup. Not too shabby for a wiener. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: ME*



thehat101 said:


> Enjoying a Gurkha Grand Envoy that was gifted by the Cman. Thanks Cman now i have to buy MORE Cigars :kicknuts:


Nice photo, Hat!

Fire.... smoke.... and man's best asset.... I MEAN friend!

Coolness!


----------



## BDC-cr (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm the one on the right, next to me is my best friend, we have been riding together for allot of years and smoked lots of cigars...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BDC said:


> I'm the one on the right, next to me is my best friend, we have been riding together for allot of years and smoked lots of cigars...


Cool photo Bobby!

Is that your special anniversary Harley... or your buddy's?


----------



## BDC-cr (Dec 3, 2006)

It's Shawn's springer, sense I have known him he's had a Sporter, Night train and now this Springer..


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BDC said:


> It's Shawn's springer, sense I have known him he's had a Sporter, Night train and now this Springer..


Sounds like he has FINE taste in bikes, bro......


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Hey Hat, whats that weiner looking thing down by your right foot????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's what she said!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mrs. Thehat Making a goofy face, and enjoying a cigar with some drunk dude in the backround messing up the picture !!!!! :hmm:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

But she looks HOT!!


Nice pearl necklace..... 


 (I typed that out-loud, didn't I??)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> But she looks HOT!!
> 
> Nice pearl necklace.....
> 
> (I typed that out-loud, didn't I??)


HAHA, I gave her the pearl necklace LMAO. Now she cant see this or its my Ass!!!! :spank:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Haahahaa....... opps...  

I can't make out the smoke Julie has going there.... looks like a Brizila band, but a conneticut wrap? :dunno:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont know either i was in Iraq when that picture was taken. How did you know Mrs.Thehats real name lol :ask:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have ESP N2......


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just thought i would top with with The new photos my wife took. :smoke:


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

finally remembered to take a snap while I was smoking

just a quick cell phone snap though


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Dang, talk about bringing one back from the dead...I have never seen this thread.


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Dang, talk about bringing one back from the dead...I have never seen this thread.


 I went hunting for it manually too I think it was four or five pages in the past


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Great bump of an old thread Armod.

Looks like New Years Eve and the beginning of Summer in Oz.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Blazing up a 5 Vegas "A"


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, this thread's last post was before I joined, I've never seen it. Here's one from this summer, me & a couple buddies out back stogy'ing up 8) 



I'm the bald one :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's one from Saturday..hanging in the back yard watching my puppy


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Over my buddy's house while he was cooking up some grub on the smoker.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures guys! Nice to see this thread again.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Ok... WHO is this guy????


Just had to bump this up!


----------

